# What comes next



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi i have been suffering from acid reflux anf horriable tummy pain for a year now. I have had upper gi, abdomen ultra sound, mri of abdmen, 2 endoscopes. with no real findings. Its not getting anybetter either. I have another dr appt in a couple weeks. Just wondering what you guys think. Im only 22 years old and am constantly in tears from the reflux and the pain. I dont know what to do anymore


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Are you on any meds for the reflux? Like Prilosec, Protonix, Prevacid or OTC's.


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

nope they didnt work for me but for a short time each and made it worse when the stopped working. I right now take a bunch of herbs and supplements. they keep the reflux away for the most part but lately i have been getting it really bad again.


----------

